# army and tactics vs. grey knights?



## Liquid Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

so im going to make a new army, and am stuck between necrons, space wolves, and tyranids. i cant decide so because i mostly play grey knights i was going to ask which of these would best fair against grey knights. i figured necrons are survivable as well as wolves, so probably one of those might be best.... thanks:victory:


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Remember that list tailoring is taboo with most gamers but from the list of armies that you gave nids are the worst vs. greyknights and wolves are probably the best because they are generally OP against everything (and people don't de-rail the thread because i said that )

To Beat A Ward Codex, You Must First Become A Ward Codex


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyranids in 5th will be a very hard army to play against grey knights, but from rumors of 6th, could become a good army again.

Biased, but nids have some of the best models.


----------

